# WB/BOW under KC Wilson for Lush



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay, Lushie! Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Trying to cash ribbons in for cookies


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Young handler Sarah Crepeau did a wonderful job with Lushie:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

After the show, before driving home to Maine, we went for a hike with the WB from the day before and my other 3 goldens:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonderful news, congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! congratulations! how many points was it worth?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations, I saw the results on infodog. Let me say that for me this weekend, three of the four dogs were easy breezy. My boy, Marty IS a handful.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! Way to go Lushie!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats to Jill and to Lushie Plushie  All of us at Harborview couldn't be more proud!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the catalog is marked wrong, and that Lushie went BOW instead of the boy! I have the ribbon, she took the photo, and everyone congratulated me for it, lol. Should I do something about that?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I talked to handler Sarah, and she emailed them. They did make a mistake.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Lushie is absolutely stunning! Hope you get many more!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

The online results the day of the show will often have a mistake for BOW, etc in them. They go thru again and make sure the results are correct when they add the number of dogs dfeated if there was a group placement for BOB and when the points are added next to the win.

What the online catalog says is not what is important. It matters what the judges book says. In this case, BOW didn't mean a difference in the number of points awarded but sometimes it does.

This is why you ALWAYS want a picture of the win with the ribbons. This way, you can prove to the AKC what awards were won "IF" there is a mistake in the judges book.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats Jill! She looks great!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I don't have much knowledge about dog titles. What do the initials mean?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had mistakes happen 3 times with Jack's points. Every time I had the win photo to show proof of the win and the situation was resolved. I have heard of 2 different stories where people didn't take a win photo and the AKC wouldn't correct the results. I will always take a picture!!! 

And Penny's Mom, BOW isn't a title. WD/WB/BOW/BOS/BOB - none of them are titles. It means that day Lush was Best of Winners, i.e. between the Winners Dog and Lush, the judge thought Lush was the better of the two in the ring that day. But it's not something that would go after her name as a title.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I kind of knew that, just didn't say it right. I've heard of Best of Show and Best of Breed but not the others. Thanks!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

What great news! You are a lucky girl to be surrounded by beautiful Goldens. I'll bet Lushie loved the romp with her brothers more than the show. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! She is still so young, so I am very pleased. On to judge Sandy Gunn, lol.


----------

